# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  Webcasts from LED Workshop

## jwilliams

Videos of the presentations at the recent LED lighting conference at the Lunder Conservation Center were recently posted online. Very informative!

Email from Christopher Wayner:

Hello, on March 1st, 2013 The Smithsonian American Art Museum's Lunder Conservation Center hosted a conference on Museum LED Lighting.  


We are pleased to announce that the archival webcasts for the majority of the symposium's presentations and a summary report of the proceedings have been posted to our website. The links to the videos and report are available here: http://americanart.si.edu/lunderprograms


We would especially like to thank our presenters and contributors: Gordon Anson, Jim Druzik, Rick Kerschner, Brian Kraft, Naomi Miller, Joe Padfield, Scott Rosenfeld, Michael Royer, and Steve Weintraub for their presentations and discussion. We would also like to thank the AIC Committee on Sustainable Conservation Practices (CSPC): Mary Elizabeth Haude, Jia-Sun Tsang, Mary Coughlin, Robin O'Hern and Patricia Silence, for their summarization and reporting of the proceedings.

----------

